# My collection



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 26, 2016)

Some pictures from my collections in my little greenhouse is 24 x 24 feets...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2016)

I've been there. A fun and dangerous place to visit.


----------



## troy (Oct 26, 2016)

Holy crud!!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2016)

Phrag paradise!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 26, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I've been there. A fun and dangerous place to visit.



Dangerous for who? JP (where did my stud plants go?)


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 26, 2016)

A Phrag forest. Very impressive. Feel free to share your cultural tips!


----------



## troy (Oct 26, 2016)

May ask whatyour culture is? You have a very impressive collection!!


----------



## abax (Oct 26, 2016)

What a joy it is to see this beautiful display every day!


----------



## phraggy (Oct 27, 2016)

lovely plants and your 'little greenhouse' is so big!!

Ed


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 27, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Phrag paradise!



Yes! A little paradise!


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 27, 2016)

Speechless!!! and each one looks great. Phrag pharmer Supreme.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 27, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> A Phrag forest. Very impressive. Feel free to share your cultural tips!





troy said:


> May ask whatyour culture is? You have a very impressive collection!!



I’m growing my plant in a regular mix (fine bark with charcoal and perlite adding some sphagnum moss, coarse sand and meal bone.) In larger pot I’m using clay pellets half way at the bottom… 

Depending on the species or crosses needs, I’m using smaller pots for the one who needs to dry more rapidly, I’m growing them in semi-hydro way and/or in saucer pans. They like that! 

I’m watering often during the summer time because the greenhouse is drying faster and to lower the temperature. Depending of the rain water and temperature I can water each day during the hot summer time. In winter once a week is ok but I look at the plants and their need at least twice a day. 

Two fans are running year round, for a good air movement, in summer time as soon the temperature reach 25C in there an extraction fan is automatically on. When it reaches over 30C I don’t like that and I’m cooling down the greenhouse with some mist. But it is rare….

I’m using sheep manure as top dressing over the pot in spring, as fertiliser I’m using Peter’s 21-5-20 100 to 125 ppm each 2 watering during the summer time and once a month in winter. Phrags are not heavy feeders. I’m using rain water almost all year long, but depending on the season sometime I have to use our well water, keeping an eye on the water pH… Water quality is the most important to get success with Phrags….


My heating system starts when 15C is reach in there. In the past It was 10C but I aware than my seedlings were not growing fast enough… But they were growing still! During the days depending on the temperature and the sum it can reach 25 during the winter time. 

I’m using 4 x 400 HPS light to mid September till March. Start with for 4 hours in early morning and adding one hour some time to time to reach 12 hours in December and decrease it to return to four in March. The light start at 5:30 in the morning when it is still cold outside that help to heat the place a little too… Species who needs more lights are closer to the lamps and on the in the lightest area of the greenhouse.


----------



## troy (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you for the tips!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2016)

Jean-Pierre, what water pH do you find best for Phrags?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 28, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Jean-Pierre, what water pH do you find best for Phrags?



5.6 to 5.8 is the best…


----------



## troy (Oct 28, 2016)

Very acidic, no wonder why my phrag silver wings is perpetually dying


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2016)

What is Phrag. Silver Wings?


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd never leave. I'd love to be in there everyday.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 29, 2016)

*Some more pictures*

My first greenhouse use in summer time my the rest of the time my collection was in the basement.





Building the new one in 2005




The look in summer and winter...









Olaf was over for a visit, was very nice to meet him.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 29, 2016)

*Good root system*

We know good roots = healthy plants...

Here my plants are so happy than the roots are strong and in some case enough to break out their pots; Yes! I know! Time to repot... 

This fellow's roots broke their pot last spring, and as you can see no problems with the roots, they found the water in the pan underneath the pot.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 29, 2016)

Markhamite said:


> I'd never leave. I'd love to be in there everyday.



As I will! I'm retired since a month now...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> As I will! I'm retired since a month now...



Good for you! You'll wonder how you ever had time to work at your "paid job."


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Good for you! You'll wonder how you ever had time to work at your "paid job."



Thanks! No doubt about that!


----------



## eteson (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome!
It is gorgeous!
I need to visit you and your little paradise.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 30, 2016)

eteson said:


> Awesome!
> It is gorgeous!
> I need to visit you and your little paradise.



I’ll be very please to show you my little paradise one day, Phrags enthusiasts are always welcome!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2016)

Phrag heaven indeed! 
I would love to visit your greenhouse!


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2016)

Man, excellent acheivement!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 30, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Phrag heaven indeed!
> I would love to visit your greenhouse!



You are welcome! And as NYEric said it can be dangerous… Maybe after your visit you will change your avatar name as HappyPhragy or Phraglover….:evil:


----------



## silence882 (Oct 30, 2016)

Great collection in a great greenhouse! It must be very satisfying to raise so many healthy plants.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 30, 2016)

So beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 31, 2016)

That is a magnificent collection and set-up. Congratulations!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2016)

Magic !!!!!

Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow, I'm speechless! Phrag. paradise! :clap: You must need a looot of water for all of them.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 3, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Wow, I'm speechless! Phrag. paradise! :clap: You must need a looot of water for all of them.



Thanks! Yeah! Lots of rain water! Roughly 2 barrel x 45 gallons per watering / weekly… more in summer and less in winter…


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 4, 2016)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Thanks! Yeah! Lots of rain water! Roughly 2 barrel x 45 gallons per watering / weekly… more in summer and less in winter…



Wow, that's a good workout! Greenhouse and gym in one!


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow - all of those phrags look extremely healthy.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 7, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Wow, that's a good workout! Greenhouse and gym in one!



I will say it is more contemplative and relaxing happening than workout! 
With the pump and hosepipe it took me only 30 minutes to water them all…


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2016)

Simply amazing! I am in awe!


----------

